# Where to watch college football in mexico city?



## Jsteinberg9000

Hi all, I'm in the process of moving to DF. I'm currently waiting for my FM3 to clear so I've got some free time on my hands before my furniture arrives. 

This weekend, Saturday September 1st is the kickoff for Michigan football. Does anyone have any recommendations of where to watch it? I've heard hooters or hard rock cafe in Polanco? Thanks in advance. Go blue!


----------



## conorkilleen

Hard Rock in Polanco is ok. I have only watched a Steelers game there. Not sure about college.

Don't go to Hooters.


----------



## TundraGreen

conorkilleen said:


> Hard Rock in Polanco is ok. I have only watched a Steelers game there. Not sure about college.
> 
> Don't go to Hooters.


Why do you say that? It is a serious question. I am curious. I have never been in a Hooter's. I find the name and concept sexist and offensive. Is that why you are advising against it, or is there something else? Certainly, that is sufficient to keep me from giving any money to them.


----------



## conorkilleen

TundraGreen said:


> Why do you say that? It is a serious question. I am curious. I have never been in a Hooter's. I find the name and concept sexist and offensive. Is that why you are advising against it, or is there something else? Certainly, that is sufficient to keep me from giving any money to them.


I've been in there a few times and the service is not very good. Its not a good place to watch sports either and I just despise the Hooters chain for reasons you gave even though I have been there. There are many other places to enjoy and watch a game I would imagine.


----------



## edgeee

TundraGreen said:


> Why do you say that? It is a serious question. I am curious. I have never been in a Hooter's. I find the name and concept sexist and offensive. Is that why you are advising against it, or is there something else? Certainly, that is sufficient to keep me from giving any money to them.


May i add that i agree as to the nature of Hooters.

If so, then i must also add that beer, food, cars, and damn near everything except Progressive Insurance share the same blame; and should gain your disdain. (I've tried, but Flo is just not sexy.)

With freedom of speech, sex came out of the closet.
When the marketers on wall street want to promote something, anything, they think in terms of what's sexy about it.

I was about ten years old when i began to hate advertising, which is another irony in my life. I was made to be one of them, but as Groucho said, "I would not want to join a club that would have someone like me as a member."

If i had to make a point in Hooters' favor, well, at least they are up front about it.


----------



## joaquinx

You might try Caliente Casino on Venustiano Carranza corner of Isabel La Catolica in El Centro. There are other Calientes if DF and they all have multiple screens. You can bet on the game if you want. See Bienvenidos al sitio corporativo oficial de Grupo Caliente® for locations.


----------



## Jsteinberg9000

There is something ironic about this response in that I work in advertising. So please allow me to step on my pedestal for a moment...

First, the marketers you refer to are from Madison Avenue. Wall Street is where the evil bankers work. (Though I must disclose my wife is one of those evil bankers and actually worked on Wall Street though I have never worked on Madison Ave.)

Advertising accentuates the positive. If there is very little positive or the product is very dry, a pretty woman helps a lot. 

Sex gets peoples attention, but in the end it does not make a sale. No one has ever bought sex at Hooters, just chicken wings and the like. 

That said, I would prefer not to watch at Hooters. It strikes me as sexist as well. 

Okay, I'm done. I appreciate everyone´s help. 



edgeee said:


> May i add that i agree as to the nature of Hooters.
> 
> If so, then i must also add that beer, food, cars, and damn near everything except Progressive Insurance share the same blame; and should gain your disdain. (I've tried, but Flo is just not sexy.)
> 
> With freedom of speech, sex came out of the closet.
> When the marketers on wall street want to promote something, anything, they think in terms of what's sexy about it.
> 
> I was about ten years old when i began to hate advertising, which is another irony in my life. I was made to be one of them, but as Groucho said, "I would not want to join a club that would have someone like me as a member."
> 
> If i had to make a point in Hooters' favor, well, at least they are up front about it.


----------



## conorkilleen

joaquinx said:


> You might try Caliente Casino on Venustiano Carranza corner of Isabel La Catolica in El Centro. There are other Calientes if DF and they all have multiple screens. You can bet on the game if you want. See Bienvenidos al sitio corporativo oficial de Grupo Caliente® for locations.


I was not going to mention Caliente Casinos. Probably a great place to watch a game or any sporting event for that matter. I have never been to a Casino in Mexico even before the one here in Monterrey was burned down by the Zetas and 50+ people died (although it was not a Caliente). The Caliente chain has its issues also. Nothing good can come of them in Mexico with all of the corruption and influence...although I would assume that in Mexico City your chance of one getting shot up and/or burned down is slightly less.


----------



## joaquinx

conorkilleen said:


> The Caliente chain has its issues also. Nothing good can come of them in Mexico with all of the corruption and influence...although I would assume that in Mexico City your chance of one getting shot up and/or burned down is slightly less.


I can't see that. Perhaps in Monterrey, but not in Xalapa and I doubt DF would have problems. Here in Xalapa, both Caliente and PlayCity are in shopping malls and are safe. Big Bola is in a stand-alone location. Perhaps you should avoid them.


----------



## edgeee

Jsteinberg9000 said:


> There is something ironic about this response in that I work in advertising. So please allow me to step on my pedestal for a moment...
> 
> First, the marketers you refer to are from Madison Avenue. Wall Street is where the evil bankers work. (Though I must disclose my wife is one of those evil bankers and actually worked on Wall Street though I have never worked on Madison Ave.)
> 
> Advertising accentuates the positive. If there is very little positive or the product is very dry, a pretty woman helps a lot.
> 
> Sex gets peoples attention, but in the end it does not make a sale. No one has ever bought sex at Hooters, just chicken wings and the like.
> 
> That said, I would prefer not to watch at Hooters. It strikes me as sexist as well.
> 
> Okay, I'm done. I appreciate everyone´s help.


Thank you sir, i sit corrected. MadAv it is. Don't know how i made that mistake, but i own it.

I don't want to hijack the thread, but i do want to point out that any 'sexist' claims come with a lot of irony built in.

I am a sexist, in the sense that i believe that genders are equal but different.

But the only reason advertising uses lots of sex appeal is because it works.
(And it works in both directions.)
It seldom closes the deal, but it entices the prospect.
Marketing and sales are different animals, bound by a common need.
(Like lions and hyenas, maybe.)

The irony comes from the fact that women are the original practitioners and still are the ones who use it the most. (Are they victims of their own needs? Aren't we all?)
Eons ago, it was the only edge females had, and it is still the one that matters the most.
Not in every situation, of course, but most commonly, yes.

This is a typical example of how overwhelming obvious evidence is overlooked and ignored because it does not support the accepted premise.
If you don't think sex is what drives humanity forward, or at least leads the parade, then you may have a poor view of the street.

Men and women alike take great care to present themselves as attractive.
If you want a better understanding of the basics behind it, study ornithology and the mating habits of birds. Fish have fascinating rituals as well, and even tho i have bred them in a tank, i still have yet to see them do the deed. More private than humans i guess. At least they aren't porcupines.

What ever species you pick, procreation keeps it alive, and that is primal instinct.
To think it doesn't apply to us because we are superior humans is to ignore who we are. (And also a sad joke.)

I would like to go on, but i won't, i'm off topic.
You can always find me in the junkyard.

And in keeping with my own beliefs, i have a desire to go. . .
:focus:
Hey gals, (and some guys), don't football players have the hottest buns you ever saw!?


----------



## tepetapan

TundraGreen said:


> Why do you say that? It is a serious question. I am curious. I have never been in a Hooter's. I find the name and concept sexist and offensive. Is that why you are advising against it, or is there something else? Certainly, that is sufficient to keep me from giving any money to them.


 Too funny. You live in Mexico and have bad things to say about Hooters. Really. I can see if this were the USA Puritan Forum you may have a point, but this is Mexico. Weathergirls that are famous . sexy mexican weather girls : theCHIVE... Sports Reporters who make headlines TV sports reporter Ines Sainz defends outfit at Ravens-Jets game - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN .. But hey, that is just TV looking for ratings. How about a nice looking woman who ran for President and used the phrase "coochie coochie" in a campaign speech. . Female Presidential Candidate Blazes Trail In Mexico : NPR or, if you watch the news the Mexico news at all, Mexico´s Attorney General
::rocuraduría General de la República::: MARISELA MORALES. a very attractive woman who besides being very smart she is very brave. AND she looks good everyday. Viva Mexico.
Then the United Puritan States of America has....Hillary Clinton. Traveling all over the world, meeting heads of state looking like she just crawled out of a car wreck in her K Mart pants suit. She is an embarrassment at best. I mean Margaret Thatcher always looked and dressed nice, may be not sexy but always a woman. But Hillary...
Hooters sell great chicken wings and some pretty good burgers. The girls are not slaves, kidnapped and in bondage. These girls work hard, many are in college and are smart enough to know working there will earn them 3 times more than the average burger joint. And in Mexico it really is a non event. Cleavage, shorts and beautiful women are everywhere, not just in a restaurant.


----------



## mickisue1

tepetapan said:


> Too funny. You live in Mexico and have bad things to say about Hooters. Really. I can see if this were the USA Puritan Forum you may have a point, but this is Mexico. Weathergirls that are famous . sexy mexican weather girls : theCHIVE... Sports Reporters who make headlines TV sports reporter Ines Sainz defends outfit at Ravens-Jets game - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN .. But hey, that is just TV looking for ratings. How about a nice looking woman who ran for President and used the phrase "coochie coochie" in a campaign speech. . Female Presidential Candidate Blazes Trail In Mexico : NPR or, if you watch the news the Mexico news at all, Mexico´s Attorney General
> ::rocuraduría General de la República::: MARISELA MORALES. a very attractive woman who besides being very smart she is very brave. AND she looks good everyday. Viva Mexico.
> Then the United Puritan States of America has....Hillary Clinton. Traveling all over the world, meeting heads of state looking like she just crawled out of a car wreck in her K Mart pants suit. She is an embarrassment at best. I mean Margaret Thatcher always looked and dressed nice, may be not sexy but always a woman. But Hillary...
> Hooters sell great chicken wings and some pretty good burgers. The girls are not slaves, kidnapped and in bondage. These girls work hard, many are in college and are smart enough to know working there will earn them 3 times more than the average burger joint. And in Mexico it really is a non event. Cleavage, shorts and beautiful women are everywhere, not just in a restaurant.


As a woman, and the mother of a daughter who chose to support herself in college by doing other things than showing off her long legs and cleavage at Hooter's, I have to say that your defense of them makes no sense.

"They're no worse than X" is a non defense, actually. The issue isn't who, or what is the same as, or worse than, Hooters. It's whether it's appropriate for people who care about the dignity of women to support them. 

Personally, I can't affect the bottom line for the TV stations, or the poor decision making ability of a presidential candidate who uses questionable language. I can, though, by refusing to eat there, affect the bottom line of Hooters. And, every other person who makes the same choice, can do the same. 

As for Ms. Clinton. Whether you like her style or not, she is an admirably effective Secretary of State, and has represented this country well for the past 3+ years. A constant schedule of international travel is a challenge for anyone, and Ms. Thatcher was not subjected to that: she was the head of state, and Secretaries of State came to her. She got to remain in the same time zone, more often than not, whereas Ms. Clinton must jump time zones on a weekly, sometimes daily, basis.

Dislike Ms Clinton's style of dress all you like. Her job performance isn't based on it; but on her effectiveness in dealing with issues of global importance. Finding suits that are both professional and pack well is challenging for anyone. Luckily, heads of state have more important things on their minds than whether they prefer skirts or pants on women.


----------



## conorkilleen

mickisue1 said:


> Luckily, heads of state have more important things on their minds than whether they prefer skirts or pants on women.


+1 ^^^ yes


----------



## Jsteinberg9000

This thread is officially hijacked


----------



## Detailman

Jsteinberg9000 said:


> This thread is officially hijacked


That's a real hoot, isn't it!


----------



## Ken Wood

Since someone else gets credit for the original sin, thread drift, I'll just be nailed with a minor infraction for jumping onto the drift. The (new) topic leads me to thoughts of many cultural aspects here which are slowly evolving along with similar progress worldwide. The facts presented re Mexican attitudes are all quite accurate, and while there will always be Hooters, I believe there will come a time when a buxom, exposed lady will not be invited to stroll across the stage during political debates. The question for me is do I assume status quo or do I do my tiny part to assist with cultural evolution. I am confronted each day with situations that force me to choose between my values or the somewhat, in my opinion, archaic attitudes that are in place in some areas within the current social infrastructure. 

In the 10 + years that I have been frequenting Mexico, I do believe that I see a definite cultural shift away from some of these historical attitudes, and I also believe that each shift began somewhere with one person. I do not believe that they will lead to a less pleasant Mexico, and I don't believe that they will lead to Mexico becoming a liitle clone of the U.S. What I do see is more consideration for women, neighbors, drivers, shoppers, etc. Every action we take is witnessed by others, and while many find the actions amusing, the hope is that others will decide that maybe there is a better way.


----------



## Longford




----------



## mickisue1

It is, and it isn't a thread hijack.

To discuss "where to watch football in the DF" is to place value on specific spots. 

And if there are two, or more places that will do for that purpose, but one of them is Hooters, well, to my mind, the answer would be "anywhere else but."

I find it a (forgive me) hoot that the background music for a video for a place that caters to a subset of heterosexual men would be a song by group of gay men from NYC, celebrating the no strings attached life of a particular meeting place there.

Kind of like a Hooters.

Only not.


----------



## edgeee

I was gonna say the same thing, about the Village People, though probably not as well as you did.


----------



## ericbr

*Michigan Football*

Go Blue!

I'm a Ross MBA who also just relocated to DF. The local alumni have told me that there really isn't a place are a few of us are keen on finding a location. 

reply to this trend and we can exchange our e-mails. 

Eric


----------



## conorkilleen

I'll be relocating to DF in October....I'm a Buckeyes fan. (originally from Ohio).

I guess that means I'm not invited, huh? Kidding. Would be great to get an expat group of college football lovers together every Saturday to watch the game(s). 

I agree...lets keep this topic going.


----------



## Jsteinberg9000

Okay, definitely not the Hard Rock in Polanco. Just left there. They were playing a Neil Young concert on all screens.


----------

